# iPad et App MacG



## Nicolarts (12 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,

C'est super l'app et je suis TRES TRES heureux de l'utiliser ! 

Mais il y a un problème pour le forum, je n'arrive pas écrire le message d'un post car il y a pas le clavier ! Je suis donc obliger aller sur Safari pour fonctionner mieux du forum ! 

Du reste parfait ! 

Je suis le seul qu'a ce problème ?


----------



## cmoi-20 (14 Mars 2011)

J'ai trouvé un article sur macg:

un lecteur signalait un problème pour saisir un commentaire dans les forums. Il y a effectivement un comportement un peu bizarre de l'interface des forums sur l'iPad mais qui se contourne très facilement.

Lorsque le champ de saisie apparaît, faite un tap sur l'icône a/A dans la barre des boutons, cela aura pour effet d'activer la zone, d'afficher le clavier et de vous permettre de taper votre texte.


----------



## Nicolarts (14 Mars 2011)

Ah merci pour l'information, j'essayerai demain !

Je vous tiens au courant


----------



## Nicolarts (16 Mars 2011)

Voila, je comprends mieux ! 

Mais on ne peut pas laisser automatique quand on est iPad ou par l'Ordinateur ? 


Merci pr l'aide...... App MacG est général, je suis TRES heureux


----------

